# Too Fat For Uggs?



## AmazingAmy (Sep 26, 2010)

This thread isn't about whether fat girls should or shouldn't wear Uggs, but about whether very big calves, ankles and feet can actually fit into them!

I'm a size 8 shoe, no cankles but with very big calves (nearly 20 inches). I can fit into my sister's short Uggs perfectly fine, but I've got my heart set on a pair of Tall Classic Uggs! Only question is: will my beefy calves fit into them; and if they don't, can I _make _them stretch?

What are other big folks' experiences with Uggs and Ugg-esque footwear in regards to fitting? Is there a brand you found more accomodating for chunky legs?

PS: I've had a look in the search for this issue, but any Ugg related topics (that I could see without trawling through thread pages) are mostly about winter wear, etc. Also, I'd try on Uggs to know for myself, but haven't had the chance to travel to the nearest seller since deciding I wanted a pair. And for the record, I think big legs look _awesome _in Uggs.


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 27, 2010)

Good luck! I'd love to wear some but I bet they aren't wide enough to fit my feet or legs...


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 27, 2010)

IDK how helpful this will be because I don't own a pair but from what I have noticed they do not stretch all that much. With 20 inch calf you may be able to pull off a pair though- maybe a little snug. I have like 23 inch calf and size 11-12 feet that are WIDE so I don't think there is hope for me lol. I did however try on my male friend's uggs (He's a size 10 or 11 in mens) and to my SHOCK they fit! So I definitly think the men's run wider in all areas! If you absolutely can NOT fit into the woman's, I would say give the mens a try. They don't have all the styles and pretty colors they do for woman, but it's something at least. 

Good luck!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion about trying men's, Fallenangel! If your 23's can fit into them, I'll definitely ask for a pair when I finally go into a shop.

I get paid soon so will go hunting, and will of course let the thread know how Uggs fair for big legs. I trawled the Net looking for a straight answer, but have yet to find one. Looks like I'll have to pioneer. :happy:


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 27, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Thanks for the suggestion about trying men's, Fallenangel! If your 23's can fit into them, I'll definitely ask for a pair when I finally go into a shop.
> 
> I get paid soon so will go hunting, and will of course let the thread know how Uggs fair for big legs. I trawled the Net looking for a straight answer, but have yet to find one. Looks like I'll have to pioneer. :happy:



Good luck!! I'm definitly interested to see what your findings are1


----------



## Emma (Sep 28, 2010)

Can this become a thread where we discuss if anyone should wear uggs or not, yet?


----------



## toni (Sep 28, 2010)

They streach. I don't have experience with the tall ones but I know my short ones streached after some wear. 

Have you tried the crocheted ones? They fit my 19 inch calfs fine.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 28, 2010)

I've had knitted ones (none Ugg brand) before and they do indeed fit great for just about any calf width; but i'm really set on a pair of the sheepskin kind.

But if all goes well with obtaining this current pair I'm definitely going to get some knitted ones at a later date. I'll get a more expensive pair this time, too - the rubber soles on my last pair were _dire_.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 28, 2010)

I recently bought a pair of Uggs men's boots and I think that would be the way to go for you. Some of the men's styles are identical to the woman's, some aren't so you have to be careful.

Brenda


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 28, 2010)

Question about the knitted ones- are they fully knitted up the calf part? Or is their sheepskin lining under it? I've wanted to get the knitted ones for a while because they look like they stretch, but wasn't sure. I know I really should just go into the store and try them on, but I would actually be kind of embarrassed if I tried them on and couldn't get them over my calf. I might just stick with mens because I know for a fact they fit lol.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 28, 2010)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Question about the knitted ones- are they fully knitted up the calf part? Or is their sheepskin lining under it? I've wanted to get the knitted ones for a while because they look like they stretch, but wasn't sure. I know I really should just go into the store and try them on, but I would actually be kind of embarrassed if I tried them on and couldn't get them over my calf. I might just stick with mens because I know for a fact they fit lol.



They're completely knitted from top to toe, no skeepskin inside or out. The only non-knitted part is the ankle support, buttons and sole (obviously, haha). And they're also _very _stretchy - so much so you could probably fit two calves in. If there's one boot big girls shouldn't worry about fitting into, it's the knitted kind. :happy:


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 29, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> They're completely knitted from top to toe, no skeepskin inside or out. The only non-knitted part is the ankle support, buttons and sole (obviously, haha). And they're also _very _stretchy - so much so you could probably fit two calves in. If there's one boot big girls shouldn't worry about fitting into, it's the knitted kind. :happy:



Thank you SO much for this!! You made my night!! I am definitly going to invest in a pair for the winter now!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Thank you SO much for this!! You made my night!! I am definitly going to invest in a pair for the winter now!



Glad I told you what you needed to know!

You've made me excited about the knitted as well as sheepskin ones now! Damn, I need way more money.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 1, 2010)

I haven't tried on any Uggs because they're out of my budget but I did find a pair of fake Uggs at Maurices (www.maurices.com) which fit fine. I had no trouble at all getting my feet or calves into them and my calves are about 19-20 inches. I've noticed that Maurices shoes tend to run a little wider in general.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 2, 2010)

CurvyEm said:


> Can this become a thread where we discuss if anyone should wear uggs or not, yet?



I'm gonna go there. It's not a fat person/thin person thing. No one should wear them, regardless of body size. Uggs are the most un-stylish things ever. You'd not catch me dead in Uggs (or faux-ggs). ...Well, actually I _do_ wear little Uggs-like slippers (that just cover my feet) around the house in colder months. But I'd never wear them to go anywhere. Never.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 3, 2010)

Do we really need to have that discussion again? We all like different things.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 3, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Do we really need to have that discussion again? We all like different things.



No one needs to discuss my opinion unless they want to. It's an opinion, not a prompt for discussion. I recognize that we all like different things. I like style. Others don't. That's why you won't ever catch me wearing Uggs, and will see them on plenty of others who think they're the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm just saying that Amy specifically requested we NOT post about whether we like/don't like Uggs in this thread (and I know we've already had that discussion more than once on here.) Can't you respect that?

EDIT: And honestly, for someone with _so much style_ you're pretty unclassy. Posting on a thread about how hideous Uggs are where the OP wants to know if they'll fit her or not is pretty much akin to walking up to a stranger trying on shoes at Payless and letting her know that she looks bad.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 3, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm just saying that Amy specifically requested we NOT post about whether we like/don't like Uggs in this thread (and I know we've already had that discussion more than once on here.) Can't you respect that?



Her request was for folks to not talk about whether they liked them on fat people or not. My dislike of Uggs is not fat person-specific. I don't like them on anyone, regardless of their size.



thatgirl08 said:


> EDIT: And honestly, for someone with _so much style_ you're pretty unclassy. Posting on a thread about how hideous Uggs are where the OP wants to know if they'll fit her or not is pretty much akin to walking up to a stranger trying on shoes at Payless and letting her know that she looks bad.



What can I say? I'm an unclassy ho.  And I also shop at Payless. I just don't buy Uggs there.


----------



## Emma (Oct 3, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm just saying that Amy specifically requested we NOT post about whether we like/don't like Uggs in this thread (and I know we've already had that discussion more than once on here.) Can't you respect that?



I was just joking really. Amy said she didn't want this to turn into a discussion about whether or not fat girls should wear uggs and I'm just teasing that no one should.


----------



## MadeFA (Oct 3, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I like style. Others don't.



Yes, because style is an" absolute". 

I think uggs are a lot nicer than many of the things run-way models strut around in, and these items are supposed to be the most stylish things going. :doh:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh my, what happened here? :blink:

I was aware there was a big divide in the girl community over whether or not Uggs looked good, and wanted a questioned answered rather than a debate, so thanks for reinforcing that, ThatGirl; but if the discussion _has _gone in that direction then I'm still going to join in, as I do like to add my own two cents to debates:

I think one of the things people dislike about Uggs is that they're not typically feminine. They hide your feet and turn them into the shape of the boot, which looks quite awkward to some people. I didn't like the for a long time, at first, but I now find them to compliment a casual, comfy look - a look I think can look _really _lovely. The colours, textures and shape of Uggs has really grown on me, but more than anything I'm attracted to the quality. I know they're not made for hiking and aren't up to downpours, but the materials used are luxurious, mostly natural, and just plain old beautiful to the touch. I'm not a fan of cheap imitation Uggs, but ones made out of actual sheepskin _are _classy to me. I feel, personally, that they offer much more than the 'slob' look they've become associated with. I always try to dress well, and I wouldn't want to wear Uggs if I didn't think they looked stylish.

But yeah, it still comes back down to whether they're gonna actually fit me or not! I won't be offending or impressing anyone's eyes until I find out. 

Also, I like keeping my threads alive, so if people want to discuss the pros and cons of the Ugg style boot, I'm okay about that now since most of my queries have been answered. I just didn't want the intial topic to get de-railed early on.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 3, 2010)

MadeFA said:


> Yes, because style is an" absolute".



For me, it is. I know what looks good on me and what I think looks good on other people. I've spent a lot of time defining my personal style and finding clothing that fits my personal style, fits me well, _and_ looks good on me. No mean feat. I have style because I've worked at it. And my style does not include Uggs. I don't believe anyone else's should either.



MadeFA said:


> I think uggs are a lot nicer than many of the things run-way models strut around in, and these items are supposed to be the most stylish things going. :doh:



When I use the word "style," I mean my personal style. _Haute couture_ fashion, which is what runway models wear, is not style. It's fashion. There's a difference. I agree that _haute couture_ is ridiculous, unwearable, often ugly and done more for the sake of being 'art' than a wearable item of clothing. That's not what I mean by style.



AmazingAmy said:


> I think one of the things people dislike about Uggs is that they're not typically feminine. They hide your feet and turn them into the shape of the boot, which looks quite awkward to some people.



That's not why I don't like Uggs. I simply find them unattractive and far too popular. I prefer my personal style to be more unique and not what everyone else is wearing. Also, any kind of boot does the same thing to your foot. Cowboy boots, for example. But I find cowboy boots far more unique and stylish than Uggs.

If you find that Uggs fit you and they're what turns you on, who am I to say you shouldn't go for it? You're going to wear what you like, regardless of whether I feel they're stylish or not. I'd like to see women strive for a little more individuality in their style choices, and I hold myself up as an example of how it can be done. But my opinion is just an opinion, not an order to change your style.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 3, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> That's not why I don't like Uggs. I simply find them unattractive and far too popular. I prefer my personal style to be more unique and not what everyone else is wearing. Also, any kind of boot does the same thing to your foot. Cowboy boots, for example. But I find cowboy boots far more unique and stylish than Uggs.
> 
> If you find that Uggs fit you and they're what turns you on, who am I to say you shouldn't go for it? You're going to wear what you like, regardless of whether I feel they're stylish or not. I'd like to see women strive for a little more individuality in their style choices, and I hold myself up as an example of how it can be done. But my opinion is just an opinion, not an order to change your style.



I'm a bit offended that I'm considered conformist for liking something popular, but I do see where you're coming from with the individuality thing (because I do actually like to do things _my _way. I'm not jumping on any bandwagon). I also don't think that _everyone _wears Uggs, so that's a bit of a generalisation.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 3, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> I'm a bit offended that I'm considered conformist for liking something popular, but I do see where you're coming from with the individuality thing (because I do actually like to do things _my _way. I'm not jumping on any bandwagon). I also don't think that _everyone _wears Uggs, so that's a bit of a generalisation.



Come to Southern California. You'll see Uggs on practically every other person here.


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 3, 2010)

wow. chick wants some Uggs. so what?

i adore boots, but where I live, boots need to be practical. uggs just arent practical.

for me.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 3, 2010)

I guess where you live has an influence on your impression of them, as people will use them for different reasons depending on weather and climate. I live in the West Midlands, England, and I'd say there's a balance between what kind of footwear people wear here, including Uggs. There's not an over abudance of wearers, just what you'd expect when something is in fashion. Uggs are good here because it gets cold but doesn't necessarily snow. It rains, sure, but it's not as excessive as is believed.

So yeah, they're a good choice for me and where I live, without being impractical or conformist.


----------



## Emma (Oct 3, 2010)

I just find them really really chavvy, which is probably why I dislike them. I do have a pair of ugg style boots for wear inside the house and I find them very comfortable.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 3, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Come to Southern California. You'll see Uggs on practically every other person here.



Come to Alaska, where it actually _makes sense_ to wear them. They're about the best combination of style, comfort and warmth that you can find up here.

I'm not sure why anyone would need them in LA. Aren't they a little hot?

As for the question at hand, the kind that I have lace up the front and they have a lot of give. And yes, they stretch. Even after WLS my calves are pretty big (17") and they fit great. I have a pair of black velvet lace up Doc Marten's that also work quite well. But again -- lace up is key. Zippers give you no wiggle room at all.


----------



## sowhat (Oct 3, 2010)

MadeFA said:


> Yes, because style is an" absolute".
> 
> I think uggs are a lot nicer than many of the things run-way models strut around in, and these items are supposed to be the most stylish things going. :doh:



I agree that style is anything but absolute. When I find myself explicitly asked to give an opinion on an outfit, I generally find myself trying to figure out where they are going and judging the cohesiveness of the pieces toward that end as well as how they flatter the body. Not whether or not it's in taste with regards to my personal style.

I hope the OP finds some that fit, this appears to not be just one person's concern. I know that right now there is another thread where another forum member (Alicia Rose) is looking for boots of that style.

I just spent a few minutes looking at Ugg boots and I think if you were to talk to a cobbler first, they would be able to tell you if they could add material (check first as they may be able to guide you towards shades/styles that lend better to modification). I think that the back seam could be opened and possibly have some material added to gain a little bit of circumference. A panel added where that seam is could give a little bit of room. Seriously, I have had numerous talks with cobblers over the years when repairing or modifying shoes and a good one can work wonders.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 3, 2010)

Miss Vickie said:


> Come to Alaska, where it actually _makes sense_ to wear them. They're about the best combination of style, comfort and warmth that you can find up here.
> 
> I'm not sure why anyone would need them in LA. Aren't they a little hot?



Ah. I can see you don't know much about LA.  Wearing Uggs (or faux-ggs) in LA has nothing to do with practicality. It has everything to do with trying to look as Hott(tm) as possible while wearing the most ridiculous items of clothing. Observe:







In case you don't recognize her, that would be Britney Spears somewhere in Laurel Canyon in LA. True, she's not wearing Uggs, but those snow boot type things are awfully close. And they're pink. That's the important part.

Just last week, I went to lunch with some women friends. One of them is a young Korean girl in her mid-20s. She came to lunch sporting a very typical "LA casual" look: hair in two pigtail braids with a bandana over her head; wearing two tight fitting tank tops, one layered over the other; a short denim mini skirt, not much longer than Britney's shorts; and a pair of faux-ggs on her feet. Some people might refer to this look as "homegirl hottie." I thought it looked awful.

The rest of us were dressed slightly more appropriately for lunch at a casual, but still nice restaurant. It was a hot day, yes, but none of the rest of us were looking like "homegirl hotties." My other friend, also in her mid-20s, was wearing dark wash jeans, a peasant top with a beautiful pattern and wedge heeled sandals, kind of working the '70s chic. Another woman friend who works in the clothing industry was a little more fashion forward in a one-piece shorts set with an adorable floral pattern and cute peep-toe flats. I was wearing a pair of dark wash denim crop pants, a green puff-sleeved top and gold sandals. No Uggs necessary to look cute and appropriate for lunching with the ladies in LA.


----------



## kayrae (Oct 4, 2010)

"homegirl hotties" lol


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 4, 2010)

LOL here too. I like Uggs but I've never seen any Uggs type boots wide enough to fit my wide feet. And I'd like to have some faux Uggs...


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 4, 2010)

i hate Uggs, but you dont see me ranting and raving about it.


----------



## Tania (Oct 4, 2010)

I really like the short, one-button Uggs. I wouldn't wear them on a hot day, but I would rock them with autumn-appropriate jeans, leggings, or even a short skirt and tights. I experimented with Sugar Morigami boots last year, and feel it was enough of a success to try other coldweather "fluffy" boots.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 4, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> i hate Uggs, but you dont see me ranting and raving about it.



Nor am I. I'm expressing myself reasonably and with clarity. Not a rant or rave in sight. I suspect you're just angry with me for speaking my mind and choose to characterize it as "ranting and raving." Wouldn't be the first time a woman who speaks her mind is told she's "crazy." Unfortunate to see it here, but whatevs.


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 5, 2010)

Tania said:


> I really like the short, one-button Uggs. I wouldn't wear them on a hot day, but I would rock them with autumn-appropriate jeans, leggings, or even a short skirt and tights. I experimented with Sugar Morigami boots last year, and feel it was enough of a success to try other coldweather "fluffy" boots.



I had some great Sugar Morigami boots...unfortunately they got left in a friend's car last winter and now we're not friends anymore. As much I want them back, i don't want to get in touch...and to be honest, she probably took great delight in binning/burning them. 

I quite fancy some knitted faux-uggs. Not keep on the sheepskin kind, but each to their own.


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 5, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> This thread isn't about whether fat girls should or shouldn't wear Uggs, *but about whether very big calves, ankles and feet can actually fit into them!*



Amy stated what she wanted this thread to be about... whether or not she can fit into them.

This thread is not supposed to be about how you think Uggs are nasty. So while you are just speaking your mind, you're also being mean and condescending.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 5, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Amy stated what she wanted this thread to be about... whether or not she can fit into them.
> 
> This thread is not supposed to be about how you think Uggs are nasty. So while you are just speaking your mind, you're also being mean and condescending.



Thanks, Saorise. I delved into the do-we-or-don't-we discussion for about five minutes before realising it'd gone the way I imagined it would: someone shitting on my taste and trying to tell me how much better theirs is. I shouldn't have bothered!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 5, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Amy stated what she wanted this thread to be about... whether or not she can fit into them.



Um, actually, no it's not. Amy originally wrote:



AmazingAmy said:


> This thread isn't about whether fat girls should or shouldn't wear Uggs, but about whether very big calves, ankles and feet can actually fit into them!



As I've stated in this thread several times, my dislike of Uggs or faux-ggs doesn't have anything to do with the size of the person wearing them. That doesn't contradict Amy's original statement of "this thread isn't about whether fat girls should or shouldn't wear Uggs." Because, again, my dislike of Uggs has nothing to do with the size of the person wearing them. 



Saoirse said:


> This thread is not supposed to be about how you think Uggs are nasty. So while you are just speaking your mind, you're also being mean and condescending.



I disagree. I'm not being condescending to Amy's decision to buy or not buy Uggs. I've never once written anything to say that she shouldn't. I'm discussing my own personal style and taste, which I've spent some years developing and believe is pretty damn good. You and a few others in this thread don't like my choice to express my opinion, and you've chosen to characterize it as "ranting and raving." And to that I say tough bananas. Not everyone is going to write things and express opinions that you like on an internet forum. I've been a member of _many_ different forums over the years and I've yet to see it happen. You can complain about it all you like, or roll with the punches and realize that not all of us play by the rules you'd like us to play by. That's what makes internet forum discussions interesting, in my opinion. And I'd prefer to read and participate in something interesting rather than boring, wouldn't you?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 6, 2010)

You're missing the point .. this thread has nothing at all to do with whether you like them or not.. it's about whether they will fit Amy or not.. christ.. you're nit picking to justify shitting all over her thread. Maybe you should just apologize instead.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 6, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> You're missing the point .. this thread has nothing at all to do with whether you like them or not.. it's about whether they will fit Amy or not.. christ.. you're nit picking to justify shitting all over her thread. Maybe you should just apologize instead.



Not gonna happen. If we can't express our opinions on a public forum, what's the point in having a public forum? I'm not being negative about Amy, not bullying her, not swearing at her, not calling her names. I'm expressing that my taste in footwear is different from hers. Where's the harm? Again, this is a _public_ forum. I understand that there are mods here who like to protect certain parts of Dims and go to great (and often needless) lengths to make that happen, but the point is lost on me. The definition of forum is a place of public discussion, open to the public. Which means that not all of us are going to have the same perspective. My perspective on Uggs is different from yours and others in this thread. That doesn't make me the Wicked Witch of the West, the Big Bad Wolf or the Evil Step-mother. It just means my opinion is different from yours, and you don't like it. I suggest you learn to deal.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 6, 2010)

Yep, you're still missing the point. Pretty sure it's a lost cause so I'll stop here :]


----------



## NJDoll (Oct 6, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> This thread isn't about whether fat girls should or shouldn't wear Uggs, but about whether very big calves, ankles and feet can actually fit into them!
> 
> I'm a size 8 shoe, no cankles but with very big calves (nearly 20 inches). I can fit into my sister's short Uggs perfectly fine, but I've got my heart set on a pair of Tall Classic Uggs! Only question is: will my beefy calves fit into them; and if they don't, can I _make _them stretch?
> 
> ...



Hey there.. I have a pair of tall classic Uggs.. and I have chubby calves. The Uggs did fit my calves but it was tight (with my real size). I would recommend two things. One: buy a size bigger and wear socks, if the foot is too big double up, or buy thicker men socks. Or Two: now this is what I do, lol, I wear knee high stockings with my Uggs. Uggs do stretch, you have to keep that in mind. So you shouldn't be too worried about that. They will form to your foot and calve after a while. Knee High Stockings will keep your calves nice and tight and help slide on the Uggs Boots. 

Hope this helps!!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 6, 2010)

Just because my original request was for this discussion not to be about whether or not _fat girls_ should wear Uggs, that doesn't mean I wanted one on whether or not _anyone _ should wear them. It went without saying. I really couldn't give a shit about whether someone likes them or not, and the purpose of this thread wasn't to have someone 'express' their contempt for the style. No one would like me to go into their thread on, say, the technicalities comfortable underwear, only to have me say how fugly they looked without even _mentioning _the original topic. It's off topic and not welcome, understand?

So, unless anyone wants to talk about FITTING into Uggs, don't even say _anything _here anymore, _please_.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 6, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Just because my original request was for this discussion not to be about whether or not _fat girls_ should wear Uggs, that doesn't mean I wanted one on whether or not _anyone _ should wear them. It went without saying.



Not to me. Perhaps you should have said. Again, this is a public forum. If you don't want dissenting opinions about your taste in footwear, next time be more clear. That still doesn't mean people are always going to abide by your wishes because, again (for the fifth or sixth time), this is a _public_ forum and you can't always control what people say, much as we might like to.



AmazingAmy said:


> I really couldn't give a shit about whether someone likes them or not, and the purpose of this thread wasn't to have someone 'express' their contempt for the style. No one would like me to go into their thread on, say, the technicalities comfortable underwear, only to have me say how fugly they looked without even _mentioning _the original topic. It's off topic and not welcome, understand?



I think the comfortable underwear discussion would be interesting. Much moreso than this one. I'd read it.


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 6, 2010)

I dont understand why you are trying to justify your rudeness.

Just because this is a public forum, and anyone can say pretty much anything,
DOESNT MEAN THEY SHOULD. You were rude. Simple as that.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 6, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> I dont understand why you are trying to justify your rudeness.
> 
> Just because this is a public forum, and anyone can say pretty much anything,
> DOESNT MEAN THEY SHOULD. You were rude. Simple as that.



I disagree. You think I was rude because you didn't like what I had to say. Bummer.

Tag, you're it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 6, 2010)

The nastiness is not helping anyone here. 

It's a thread about fit, and liking the item or not is one thing, but when it's to the point of becoming insulting to other members it's not necessary nor welcome. 

Keep it on topic. 

Thanks.

/mods


----------



## toni (Oct 9, 2010)

NJDoll said:


> Hey there.. I have a pair of tall classic Uggs.. and I have chubby calves. The Uggs did fit my calves but it was tight (with my real size). I would recommend two things. One: buy a size bigger and wear socks, if the foot is too big double up, or buy thicker men socks. Or Two: now this is what I do, lol, I wear knee high stockings with my Uggs. Uggs do stretch, you have to keep that in mind. So you shouldn't be too worried about that. They will form to your foot and calve after a while. Knee High Stockings will keep your calves nice and tight and help slide on the Uggs Boots.
> 
> Hope this helps!!



I would not suggest getting them a size bigger. I had to get mine a size smaller. I had a pair that was my real size, they were not comfortable. The boot rubbed up against my foot. It was very annoying.


Just a heads up...I ordered a new insole for mine. It keeps them fresh year to year and will keep them nice and snug.


----------



## sowhat (Oct 9, 2010)

Amy, just out of curiosity, did you try anything yet and find a solution/option?


----------



## NJDoll (Oct 10, 2010)

toni said:


> I would not suggest getting them a size bigger. I had to get mine a size smaller. I had a pair that was my real size, they were not comfortable. The boot rubbed up against my foot. It was very annoying.
> 
> 
> Just a heads up...I ordered a new insole for mine. It keeps them fresh year to year and will keep them nice and snug.



I never thought of ordering a new insole, great idea!! thanks for the tip!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 10, 2010)

sowhat said:


> Amy, just out of curiosity, did you try anything yet and find a solution/option?



Hehe, I'm only a few days away from being able to go and experitment, since I should be paid by mid-week next week. It's been an annoyingly long wait! I plan to try both the short and tall classic Uggs (and in two sizes), so I'll definitely post here with my findings.

And on the sizing up and down people are mentioning: I'm usually a size 8 (US 10), but have found my sister's size 7 (US 9) fit exactly right around my foot, and still with a little room around the calf; so if I do end up getting the short Uggs I'll definitely size down.

However, I'm guessing larger sizes have sligtly increased calf circumfrance, so I'm going to try the tall style in my usual size, just to see.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 22, 2010)

Righto, well two pairs of Ugg boots finally came today, one classic tall and one short.

I couldn't even get my foot into the tall, let alone be able to tell you whether or not it fit around my calf. I know they're meant to be a squeeze at first and need to stretch out just a little, but I can't even get them on to do that. But, in any case, holding the boot next to my calf and comparing its circumfrance to my calf, classic tall Ugg Australias certainly don't fit 20" calves! Which is a real shame.  The shaft is basically the same width from ankle to top, meaning you'd need relatively slim calves for your height.

The short, on the other hand, are perfect. They come up to just before where my calf begins to get wider with enough room to slide my fingers between the boot and my leg without it being tight. They're still tight around the foot at the moment, but I'm wearing them around the house.

Disappointment about the tall ones aside, they feel absolutely beautiful - the suede is the softest thing ever!


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 24, 2010)

Went shopping with a friend yesterday and we went to some places like Kohls, Joanne Fabrics etc. She wanted to go to Big Lots which was fine with me as I like to go there too. I was looking in there and saw some Uggs knockoffs in there for only $12. I figured they probably wouldn't fit but decided to try them on anyway. Well son-of-a-gun they actually fit my wide feet and fat calves! And they are roomy in the calves area! Huh? I weight 242-250 with my top weight being 260. Right now I am 242 and they fit. One thing I noticed tho was they aren't very padded on the inside sole and you can feel the floor walking in them. So I got some gel insoles for them. I am wearing them now around the house to try them out. So far they fit good except for one thing. They kinda slip in the back. But at least they won't come off like shoes do since they are boots. And the gel soles help some but the inside of the soles still aren't quite padded enough. They feel like they could stand to be a teeny but wider. But at least I can get my wide ol foot in them. Oh well I guess you'd have to pay alot more than $12 to get better padding on the soles I guess. My left heel spur is bugging me a bit and they need some more padding to keep that at bay. I noticed they were next to where the bedroom slippers were. I asked the clerk if they were boots or bedroom slippers since they were next to the bedroom slippers. She said they were boots. But I can't believe that fat me could fit in them! Now if I could find a way to make them more padded without them becoming tight in the foot on me. But who would've thought Big Lots of all places?


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 24, 2010)

cherylharrell said:


> Went shopping with a friend yesterday and we went to some places like Kohls, Joanne Fabrics etc. She wanted to go to Big Lots which was fine with me as I like to go there too. I was looking in there and saw some Uggs knockoffs in there for only $12. I figured they probably wouldn't fit but decided to try them on anyway. Well son-of-a-gun they actually fit my wide feet and fat calves! And they are roomy in the calves area! Huh? I weight 242-250 with my top weight being 260. Right now I am 242 and they fit. One thing I noticed tho was they aren't very padded on the inside sole and you can feel the floor walking in them. So I got some gel insoles for them. I am wearing them now around the house to try them out. So far they fit good except for one thing. They kinda slip in the back. But at least they won't come off like shoes do since they are boots. And the gel soles help some but the inside of the soles still aren't quite padded enough. They feel like they could stand to be a teeny but wider. But at least I can get my wide ol foot in them. Oh well I guess you'd have to pay alot more than $12 to get better padding on the soles I guess. My left heel spur is bugging me a bit and they need some more padding to keep that at bay. I noticed they were next to where the bedroom slippers were. I asked the clerk if they were boots or bedroom slippers since they were next to the bedroom slippers. She said they were boots. But I can't believe that fat me could fit in them! Now if I could find a way to make them more padded without them becoming tight in the foot on me. But who would've thought Big Lots of all places?



I think that's one of my favourite thing about Ugg-style boots - that they're so wide around the foot, and even if they are a little snug, you're at least not going to get blisters from seams and what not. But I know what you mean about the lower budget ones having crappy padding and a really thin sole; my first pair were a budget pair, about £10, and they really did no favours for my arches and ankles (although these happened to be tall and fit my calves, unlike the real Ugg Australias). I currently have a pair of the bedroom slipper kind for around the house from Tesco, and they're more comfortable than the budget ones. Though they're blatantly slippers, so can't wear them out in public unfortnately, haha.

The best pair of imitation Uggs I ever had were £20 from Sainsbury's. Excellent traction (no gripless rubber), and the heel didn't collapse like most do. Even my £40 Bearpaws' heels collapsed after a while!


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 25, 2010)

I crocheted some shoe pads for them to go under the gel soles. They're square looking cuz I have no idea how to get the tops and bottoms crocheted rounded or oval looking but they seem to work and make them a little more padded...


----------



## toni (Dec 2, 2010)

I just noticed they came out with a bailey button triplet (tall). Has anyone tried it? This might be a way to get our bigger calves into the tall boots.
http://www.uggaustralia.com/ProductDetails.aspx?gID=w&productID=1873&model=Bailey Button Triplet

I have to find time to get to an ugg store and try them on.


----------



## maxi (Mar 21, 2011)

CurvyEm said:


> Can this become a thread where we discuss if anyone should wear uggs or not, yet?



Agreed. Uggs are a real mystery to me. With all the cute, casual footwear out there it baffles me as to what the charm is with Uggs. I mean, perhaps they are comfortable - but so are grey sweatpants.... but neither seem quite right for going out in. I really cringe when I see sweatpants and uggs as an ensemble.... 
Might I suggest a pair of campers - cute, flats. Or, if boots are your thing, Blundstones are nice. Hell, if you're going to go with something a bit higher, try a pair of american engineering (or motorcycle boots). Always practical and sexy too...


----------



## khrestel (May 9, 2012)

I was actually laughed at when I tried to explain my friends that I can't get a pair of Uggs, long nor short, in my feet. Well, we went to a shoe shop for demonstration. Again I got a laugh, this time from the sales personnel. "They fit anyone"  Well, not me. At US 9,5W or WW my feet are so high that it's impossible to get it pass the ankle angle. If they had a zipper or something I could maybe be able to wear them but putting them on is impossible.


----------



## Tracyarts (May 10, 2012)

I don't own any Uggs, but have a few pair of similar "fuzzy on the inside" boots that fit me well. 







These are made by Timberland, they're listed as the "Timberland Women's Mukluk Pull-On Fur Boot", suede with fake fur lining. These come in medium as well as wide width, I needed the wide to be able to wear them with socks, without socks they are nice and roomy inside. The shaft is somewhat cone shaped, and very roomy. My calves fit into them with room to spare. I really like the traction soles for wearing outdoors in cold wet weather. They only come in black, brown, and a yellowish tan color though. 






These are made by Bearpaw, the style is "Bearpaw Womens' Abigail boot". They're suede with natural sheepskin lining. Mine are medium width (I don't know if they come in wide or not), but have plenty of room inside anyway, and with the elastic button loops and split-shaft they are incredibly roomy in the calf area.






I got these generic Ugg-ish knockoffs at Kohl's last year for less than $20, except mine are black. Faux suede with fake fur lining. I didn't think they would fit, but the display boot looked surprisingly roomy so I gave them a try. They fit my calves and feet just fine with thin socks and I was even able to wear them with leggings tucked in. The quality is in line with the price, but they're not complete junk. I needed something warm and casual for a wet and cold weekend in the country that I wouldn't feel bad about getting muddy, so they served their purpose well, and even cleaned up nicely afterwards. 


- As to why I would want these kinds of boots? I have very tender feet and fragile skin. Even without socks on, they feel like your feet are being cuddled by teddy bears. I like to spend a lot of time walking around outside when the weather is cooler, and it's very important to have something that's not only warm, but doesn't pinch, chafe, or otherwise potentially damage the skin on my feet. If it wasn't so hot where I live, I'd wear them year round. 

Tracy


----------



## CastingPearls (May 10, 2012)

khrestel said:


> I was actually laughed at when I tried to explain my friends that I can't get a pair of Uggs, long nor short, in my feet. Well, we went to a shoe shop for demonstration. Again I got a laugh, this time from the sales personnel. "They fit anyone"  Well, not me. At US 9,5W or WW my feet are so high that it's impossible to get it pass the ankle angle. If they had a zipper or something I could maybe be able to wear them but putting them on is impossible.


I have a very high instep myself. It has nothing to do with width or length of the foot; it's that the foot is high from top to bottom so your explaining how you couldn't get the right ankle angle I know all too well. It's another reason why I can't wear any height heel---the angle needed for a heel is the pain equivalent of bending my foot backwards. 

Thank God I think Uggs are so Uggly--except the pink ones and the more Eskimo-ishy ones like Tracyart's purple ones are, to me, quite cute.


----------



## sarahreign (May 20, 2012)

My calves are like 23" and its SO hard to find boots..even ones saying theyre wide width or wide calf dont fit. I lile ugg style boots but jeze.


----------

